# New to Cairo, any other mums want to meet



## dubgal30 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My family and I recently moved to Cairo. I have a ten month old son and a two and half year old daughter. Id love to meet people with kids in and around the same age, to get us all socialising.

We live out by the Country Club on the Cairo-Alex Desert Highway. I know its not the most central of areas but I am willing to travel to meet people or go to groups etc. I know the CSA holds a Mum and Child group on Wednesdays. Does anyone know of anywhere else? Or are there any other mums out there that would like to meet up for a play date/coffee?

Also Im looking into nurseries for the little ones, can anyone recommend a good nursery that facilitates part-time attendance?

Thanks in advance, any advice is warmly welcomed

Caoimhe


----------

